# Jintetsu's Commissions special!



## gaytaurus (Jan 10, 2009)

i lie. requests aren't open - *[Commissions]* are. ^^;  (i'd do requests...but requests can't really feed my family)

oh, and commissions are paid artwork requests if anyone's wondering.


um....yeah this here's my deviantART site: *http://jintetsu.deviantart.com*

the reason i'm advertising now is because i just recently opened commissions...which where supposed to be on my upcoming website that didn't make the date.

i'll put up the link to my website (not my artsite) once i get it up and running.

on a final note, please commission meeeeeee as i'm broke and hungry right now.. ;___;

*http://jintetsu.deviantart.com/journal/22495325/*


here are samples of what i can do:


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 10, 2009)

If those are yours, then they are amazing and awesome. And... I have no crits.

One question though: How can I pay you? :3


----------



## gaytaurus (Jan 10, 2009)

in money, through paypal. *nods* ^^

check out the rules and stuff: http://jintetsu.deviantart.com/journal/22495325/

I hope someone buys soon....;__;


----------



## Dragon (Jan 10, 2009)

:o You are awesome. 

I would buy something off of you, but I have no money and no Paypal.


----------



## gaytaurus (Jan 18, 2009)

darnit....doesn't anyone here have moneys? ;___;


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 18, 2009)

Belive me, I'd request/commission, but like mostly everyone else here (assuming) , I have no money. Sorry.

Your artwork is incredible, though.


----------

